# Playgroup Malaga



## steen (May 25, 2011)

Hello
My wife and me would like to set up a playgroup to give our 2 year old son the opportunity to play, make friends and have fun in a predominantly Engish speaking environment. We haven't found these types of playgroups in Malaga city and we'd like to know if there would be other families interested in doing the same. The idea would be to meet 1 day a week (preferably on Saturdays because I work weekdays) for 1hour and a half with kids aged between 1 and 5. 

Regards,

steen


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are fewer such groups in Spain than in UK because the Spanish have extensive families to rely on for child care. However, there are some. We are considering setting up such a group near to us but it is fraught with licencing difficulties etc. You would also have to have premises that are deemed suitable. Having said that, there doesn't appear to be any rules regarding qualifications etc. As long as you are paying the correct taxes and licences you can do it. We are thinking of having an NCT councillor at ours (she lives here) which would give new mums a benefit hard to find here.


----------

